# Is my Tetra Swimming Funny Or is it Just me? (Video Link)



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

YouTube]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. - My Tetra

Any thoughts? Thank you. I posted another thread with all of my tank parameters and such here

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/these-warning-signs-am-i-just-37551/

Im new to the Forum and Youtube video posting so I apologize if it isn't working


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I do not have any tetras, so not familiar with the one you are keeping. Do you know what type of tetra it is? 
Watching the video, it appears to be a more nervous type swim, rather than the fish being ill. 
Perhaps, it is adjusting to the new changes that where made. Most, if not all, Tetras are schooling fish and should be kept in groups. Groups will help them feel more relaxed.

Maybe, someone will know what type of tetra you have, and can identify if this is in fact a tetra that should be kept in groups.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

That's a white skirt tetra. That doesn't look normal. I've had black skirts before and they did not swim like that. Maybe a swim bladder problem starting to develop? It looks like his back end keeps wanting to sink down.

Twistersmom is correct in that he should have more buddies as he is a schooling (shoaling) fish.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Watching the video again, I do agree with jeaninel. It does appear as though its back end is sinking down.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

How long has the fish been swimming like this? Does it get worse after feeding?

Something I've observed in tetras is that if they take food from the surface of the water, they take in air with it and this can result in them swimming in a way similar to the one in your video. Try holding the flakes below the surface of the water until they start to sink and see if this helps. Hopefully that's all that it is.


----------

